# InstallShield-Fehler bei Javaplugin



## sportingt (8. September 2004)

Habe ein Problem bei der automatischen Installation des Java-Plugins.
Der Autodownload wird ausgeführt und die jinstallxxx.exe befindet sich im Arbeitsverzeichnis des Webbrowsers. 
Beim bestätigen des Sicherheitscertifikates von Sun bekomme ich eine Meldung
das 'der Inhalt nicht mit der Signatur übereinstimmt'. Danach bekomme ich noch ne Meldung vom InstallShield 'Parameter der Befehlszeile: /L Sprach-ID /S Blenden ...'
Die Installation wird nicht ausgeführt!
Liegt das am fehlerhaften HTML-Code? oder eher an den Windows-Umgebung?
Wie müßte der HTML-Code für sowas aussehen?


----------

